# dog for rehoming



## rhinofender (May 16, 2011)

Hi, we have an 18mth old hairy lurcher who needs a friend for long walks in welsh hills, games etc. If you have a hairy, pref neutered female who needs a new home in dog heaven please let me know


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

rhinofender said:


> Hi, we have an 18mth old hairy lurcher who needs a friend for long walks in welsh hills, games etc. If you have a hairy, pref neutered female who needs a new home in dog heaven please let me know


Try Gap greyhound rescue.. They also have whippets lurchers.. and other sight hounds..


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try 
Carrie Untitled Document
manda Greyhound and Lurcher Rescue in Lancashire

Also try, I think some have closed so you will have to check first.

Greyhound Welfare
Greyhound Gap Stoke on Trent although operate Nationally
http://www.greenfieldsgreyhoundrescue.co.uk Leek
http://www.celiacross.org.uk/4597.html Guildford
Greyhound Rescue Y042 4TA Storwood, East Yorkshire
Monmore Green Retired Greyhound Trust - Home WV2 2JJ Wolverhampton
http://www.greyhoumdman.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk wf4 5du wakefield
Adopt a Greyhound. Greyhound adoption. Home. WA2 7AX Warrington
Greyhounds in Need - greyhound & galgo rescue, homing, rehoming, adoption, sponsorship & merchandise (charity) TW20 9PA Egham
Greyhounds Retired Database-Home Page TN39 4XD Hove
lodgehounds.co.uk TF11 8PJ Telford
http://shropshire.retiredgreyhounds,org/ SY5 7BS Shrewsbury
http://www.greenfieldsgreyhoundrescue.co.uk SY11 3PA Shropshire
castledongreyhoundrescue.co.uk SS12 OEG ESSEX
Bersheda.co.uk ss12 9jf Wickford, Essex
Hampshire Greyhound Rescue SP11 7NB Andover
greyhounds-r-us.co.uk sn6 6dr swindon
homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.stowell SG4 0PP Hitchin
Not Found - Webs.com SA16 0UT LLanelli
Greyhound Rescue Wales | Home SA1 6HZ Swansea
Romford Greyhound Owners' Association RM14 3PT North Ockendon, Essex
| Greyhoundhomer RGT - rehoming Greyhounds in Essex, Hertfordshire, Bedfordshire, Suffolk and London RM14 3PT & CM22 7TG Essex & Hertfordshire
Fen Bank Greyhound Sanctuary PE22 8PS Friskney, Boston
Kama's Cave - Home Page PE12 0PS Nr Spalding, Lincs
RoyalHeart Greyhound Rescue PA14 6TH Glasgow
Retired Greyhound Trust OX4 6LJ OXFORD
Belle Vue Rgt ol12 7bj rochdale
Yarmouth Greyhound Homefinders - Greyhounds Make GREAT pets! | Call us 0845 458 3797 NR30 5TE Gt. Yarmouth
Welcome - Hounds and Homes NP10 9FZ Newport
Greyhound Welfare NP10 9FZ Rogerstone
northantsgreyhoundrescue.co.uk nn12 8jf litchborough
Default PLESK Page NG34 9QN Heckington
Greyhound Rescue - Greyhound Rescue NE Steven Duncan, Sunderland
phoenyxanimalrefuge.org.uk NE40 4YN Tyne & Wear
Northumberland Greyhound Rescue NE24 1NN Blyth
Greyhound Rescue - Greyhound Rescue n/a Tyne and Wear
RGT Sittingbourne | RGT Sittingbourne ME10 5SB Sittingbourne, Kent
Houndz Ar Uz - Rehoming and Rescueing Greyhounds. - Index page m278ss salford/manchester

http://www.sheyagreyhoundrescue.com M20 1FP Manchester

http://www.lincolnshiregreyhoundtrust.com LN1 3JN Lincoln
Greyhound Rescue Fife. Racing Greyhounds homed. Scotland KY3 9SH KINGHORN
Welcome to SGS KY12 9NX Dunfermline
Hersham Hounds KT12 4AW Hersham, Surrey
Introduction - Retired Greyhound Trust, Shawfield branch, Scotland KA7 3XE Ayrshire
http://www.greyhound-rescue-scotland.org KA13 6TF Ayrshire
Greyhound Rescue Jersey - Home page. JE3 8DS Jersey
Jersey Greyhound Supporters - Home JE2 7LG Jersey
Greyhound Homer Suffolk, rescue, adoption, Essex, IP10 0HQ Ipswich , Capel St Mary, Suffolk
http://www.eastriding.retiredgreyhounds.org HU5 5AH Hull
Greyhound Lifeline - greyhound homing and rescue UK GU51 5NP Fleet, Hampshire
Portsmouth Retired Greyhounds - PORTSMOUTH RETIRED GREYHOUNDS GU33 7JQ Rake
Greyhounds For You - G4U GU12 4LU Aldershot
Greyhound Awareness League G42 2EB Glasgow
dumyatkennels.piczo.com fk10 2ly Alloa
Welcome to SGS FK1 9DF Falkirk
rgthillview.co.uk EX14 Honiton
Walthamstow Owners and Welfare Association Retired Greyhounds en9 2bl Waltham Abbey
Introduction - Retired Greyhound Trust, West Lothian branch, Scotland EH48 3AG Blackridge
http://www.greyhoundstadium.fsnet.co.uk DN7 5HS Stainforth, Nr Doncaster
Retired Greyhound Trust DL6 1EA Northallerton
[email protected] DL15 8DJ Durham
Croftview Rehoming Kennels DA13 0UE Harvel nr Meopham
Rugby & Coventry Retired Greyhound Trust CV23 0RL Rugby
Dogs Trust - Home CT5 3ER Whitstable
RGT Sittingbourne | RGT Sittingbourne CT3 1JL CANTERBURY
Clarks Farm Greyhound Rescue CM9 8LX Little Totham, Maldon, Essex
Home CM19 5DY Harlow
http://www.rescuedracers.org CF40 2DU Rhondda Cynon Taf
Dumfriesshire & Cumbria Greyhound Rescue CA6 4AB Dumfries, Carlisle
brighton.retiredgreyhounds.co.uk BN27 Twineham, West Sussex
Greyhound Rescue West of England - Home - GRWE is the leading independent greyhound rescue charity in England &mp; Wales, dedicated to the rescue, rehabilitation and rehoming of abused and abandoned greyhounds and greyhound crosses. BA3 3ZL operate nationally
Hallgreen Retired Greyhound Trust B31 1PQ Birmingham
http://www.rgtperrybarr.org.uk B26 2AS Birmingham
http://www.dogsworldwide.com/gagah.htm AB41 7DD Aberdeenshire
TIA GREYHOUND & LURCHER RESCUE - Halifax - West Yorkshire - UK Halifax


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

LurcherLink is also another great one:

Lurcher Link :: View Forum - Lurcher Link Homeless Hounds

How about Tess?

Lurcher Link :: View topic - LITTLE TESS- 2 yr old rough coated bitch


----------

